# Dust catchers: tools you don't use



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I bet a lot of people out there have tools that they bought thinking they'd get a lot of use out of them only to find that over time the tool never gets used. It could be a quality issue, poor design, gimmick or just doesn't help you much. I thought I'd start a thread that could capture some of these less that useful tools and why they fall short. I have a couple. Would love to hear your experiences.

What: *Biscuit Jointer* (aka plate jointer) 
How I thought I'd use it: Align boards for edge glue ups, face frames
Why I don't use it: It really doesn't help that much and wastes a lot of time. Cauls for wide glueups and face frames just take a little care.

What: *Tenon jig for table saw* (standard Delta clone)
How I thought I'd use it: well, making tenons quickly and with high quality.
Why I don't use it: It's fiddly - too much setup time, stock is held vertically, multiple steps with different fence settings. Speed tenon method is way faster with quicker setup (set the fence once, set the blade height once, go).


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Great idea, Phil...I may have to check my "dust" shelf...

What: *Biscuit Jointer* 
How I thought I'd use it: Align boards for edge or grain glue ups
Why I don't use it: Splining takes less time, get two for the price of one (strength and alignment)

What: *Tenon jig* for table saw (Delta 182)
How I thought I'd use it: making tenons
Why I don't use it: Using floating tenons instead; setup was a bear; needed too many test cuts

What: *Digital devices* (Wixey, etc...)
How I thought I'd use it: More accuracy
Why I don't use it: Found myself striving for too much "perfection"; prefer squares, levels, bar stock and dial devices

...willing to bet these come up often...


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Digital verniers. gathering dust because I'm sick and tired of changing batteries everytime i get it out the box.
Same goes for anything that needs a stupid small battery.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Nickp said:


> Great idea, Phil...I may have to check my "dust" shelf...
> 
> What: *Biscuit Jointer*
> How I thought I'd use it: Align boards for edge or grain glue ups
> ...


Great idea to bold the tool name. Helps a lot with readability.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Tenon jig, Biscuit joiner, Digital devices. For all the reasons mentioned. I now think carefully before buying a tool I want, rather than need. I've wanted a band saw that can resaw up to 12 inches, but the truth is that given the things I do, I can resaw wonderfully on my table saw. 

The other thing that is a little bit frustrating is forgetting the little accessories you bought then misplaced and then bought again. Router bits come to mind, but other little things like sharpening strop or a diamond sharpening gadgets are just as irritating. I keep a lot of the small things hanging on a pegboard wall so I am less likely to buy doubles.

And I can't fathom why a flat battery runs for 10 years in a computer, but dies in months in digital tools. Maybe an engineer could think about that before we all give digital devices such a bad rap that they go out of business?

Have a good time in the shop.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I get why people hate battery powered devices but I view batteries as just another shop consumable like sandpaper or box cutter blades and keep a small stock of them in my marking & measuring drawer.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Any *digital* measuring device. I have a $180 Starrett I never turn on anymore. It really isn't that hard to read a mechanical one.
*Serpentine tool*. Looks like a jig saw but spins like a router or Rotozip. It's under powered and a Rotozip works better which I also have. But I got it cheap on sale so it was worth the bits that came with it.
Tools that are under used for the price I had to pay: *108" x 6" Vertical belt sander*. I wish I had taken that money and put it towards a Perfomax or maybe a Woodmaster combo.

Unlike everyone so far I'm glad I bought the biscuit joiner and the Delta tenon jig.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

You reminded me Charles.

What: *Disc/Belt sander combo*
How I thought I'd use it: General flat sanding, especially for box joints
Why I don't use it: Way too aggressive. Burns and grabs. Collecting dust since I got the Ridgid oscillating belt sand which does a great job.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

PhilBa said:


> .........
> What: *Biscuit Jointer* (aka plate jointer)
> How I thought I'd use it: Align boards for edge glue ups, face frames
> Why I don't use it: It really doesn't help that much and wastes a lot of time. Cauls for wide glueups and face frames just take a little care.


My SO just offered to buy me one onecial. Above is the reason I turned it down. Can spend that money on something I might use a little (lot) more.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

What: *Biscuit Jointer*
How I thought I'd use it: Align boards for edge glue ups
Why I don't use it: Used it a few times initially, but it is time consuming - take more care with glue ups, and proper use of good Bessey clamps.
Why don't I get rid of it? - wasn't that expensive (King model) and don't want to waste time dealing with tire kickers.

What: *Radial Arms Saw*
Offered one from Dad (Sears Anniversary model) - said no - told him to try to sell it for whatever he could get
Bought a *Bosch 12 dual bevel slider* instead - use it all the time.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

What: *Mortise Attachment for Drill Press*
I thought it would be just too nifty to be able to drill square holes. But it takes a LOT of feed pressure and the bits dull quickly in hardwood. Once I made a router jig for mortises, I never used it again.

What: *Ryobi detail sander.*
I'm sure some detail sanders are worthwhile, but this one just bounces around and is hard to control. 

What: *Biscuit Joiner*
Same as everybody else - I thought it would help with alignment and strength. Found I don't need it for strength and it wasn't much help with alignment. 

What: *Radial Arm Saw*
Too much trouble and too inaccurate for anything except 90 degree cuts on boards that are too wide for my chop saw. Someday I'll get a slider and put this one on the curb.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You reminded me Andy:
*Porter Cable profile sander*. Its been so long since I used it it I forgot I had it.

It`s too bad we all don`t live closer together. We could start a used tool store.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

:wink::laugh2:
What we need here is a swap meet everybody bring what they are not using to swap for something somebody else not using. LOL


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

It's been so long that I've used it I forgot I had it:

What: *Mortise Attachment for Drill Press*
Bought it thinking I could make mortises easily on the drill press - that wasn't the case. It's a PITA to install and set up - the whole thing wanders more than my mind on a sunny day.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Greeks...*



vchiarelli said:


> It's been so long that I've used it I forgot I had it:
> 
> What: *Mortise Attachment for Drill Press*
> Bought it thinking I could make mortises easily on the drill press - that wasn't the case. It's a PITA to install and set up - the whole thing wanders more than my mind on a sunny day.



...bearing gifts!
My neighbor _gave_ me one he picked up. It looks brand new.
I haven't even tried to use it yet.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> You reminded me Andy:
> *Porter Cable profile sander*. Its been so long since I used it it I forgot I had it.


Likewise...


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

PhilBa said:


> You reminded me Charles.
> 
> What: *Disc/Belt sander combo*
> How I thought I'd use it: General flat sanding, especially for box joints
> Why I don't use it: Way too aggressive. Burns and grabs. Collecting dust since I got the Ridgid oscillating belt sand which does a great job.


Thanks for mentioning the Ridgid sander. Just looked it up and it's available for $199 at HD in town. I was going to get the M/C oscdillsaing sander, but the rigid would do way more. Even though it is twice the price.

Now when I did have a belt/disc sander I used it an awful lot. Use the proper grit and it does a good job. No, I wouldn't use it on a high priced antique reproduction of course. But it was a very useful tool for me anyway.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Any *digital* measuring device. I have a $180 Starrett I never turn on anymore. It really isn't that hard to read a mechanical one.
> *Serpentine tool*. Looks like a jig saw but spins like a router or Rotozip. It's under powered and a Rotozip works better which I also have. But I got it cheap on sale so it was worth the bits that came with it.
> Tools that are under used for the price I had to pay: *108" x 6" Vertical belt sander*. I wish I had taken that money and put it towards a Perfomax or maybe a Woodmaster combo.
> 
> Unlike everyone so far I'm glad I bought the biscuit joiner and the Delta tenon jig.


I too have used my biscuit jointer frequently. I bought a huge box of biscuits, 1,000 I think it was originally - down to my last 100 or so now.

I find it simple to use particularly on larger projects. Like a bench top for example.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I just used a biscuit jointer on my new old maple outfeed table when I had to adjust the height to my table saw. The legs had to be shorten 2 inches. There is a maple board across the top of the legs so it was a joint to end grain. I used a friends biscuit jointer as I don't own one. I am considering buying one.

I have a dewalt roto zip? What ever those tools with a drill bit coming out to cut. I had to buy it for one job which I could not use a jig saw on. I have never used it again. A multitool would have been a better choice but no sure they were out back then.

PS
Can you use a router table to spin a blade and do what a biscuit jointer does?


----------



## johnnie_dr (Jan 8, 2016)

Well Guys,

Sounds like an opportunity to donate those unused "dust collectors" to the local tech schools. Or put em in the "free" list on Craigslist.

Then chalk it up to a bad impulse purchase...

Johnnie D


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

coxhaus said:


> Can you use a router table to spin a blade and do what a biscuit jointer does?


Not in a table that I know of, but with a hand held router, yes. This is one method.... I have one, never used it.... 

.craftsman.com/craftsman-bis-kit-wood-joining-system


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hmmmm... dust collectors. 

The aforementioned Craftsman bis kit

Ryobi detail sander
Scroll saw

Half-sheet sander
1/3 sheet sander
*since I got the ROS, haven't used either one

Belt/disc sander


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

I had a beaded face frame kit from Kreg in a cabinet for years and decided to get it out and try it.
Made a second router cabinet. Than an oak wardrobe for a customer. Was a fun project.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

coxhaus said:


> PS
> Can you use a router table to spin a blade and do what a biscuit joiner does?


slot cutter for either......
shown w/o arbors...

.









.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

@Semipro: Would we be making friends or foes? lol!


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

BrianS said:


> Not in a table that I know of, but with a hand held router, yes. This is one method.... I have one, never used it....
> 
> .craftsman.com/craftsman-bis-kit-wood-joining-system


I have one and use once in a while, its easy to use and with good results IMHO. :wink:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

coxhaus said:


> PS
> Can you use a router table to spin a blade and do what a biscuit jointer does?


Yes, you use a slotting cutter and some are advertised as being the right size for making biscuit slots. However, the router will only make the slot in very limited circumstances compared to a biscuit joiner. The biscuit joiner will allow you to make a slot at an angle or straight down whereas the router only allows sideways. I often use mine to add biscuits to miter joints to add a little strength to them and I also use mine to attach apron frames to the bottom side of flat panels (if I'm using ply, mdf, or particle board for the flat panel). With the biscuit joiner it's quick and easy.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

What: *Mortiser*


Used it a few times for through mortises and decided I didn't appreciate the finished project enough to warrant keeping it or the hassles of the setup. Tried to sell it on this Forum but no one was even interested. Donated it to Habitat for Humanity.


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gadgetology: we are all victims of the sales strategy that started with the industrial revolution and flourishes more and more*

So, at some point we were told that the thingibob would do exactly, fast and easy, whatever we could not manage till then exactly fast and easy. To which point I must add that you, professionals, can afford to pay for a dust catcher, because you make money out of this sawdust production, but us amateurs, more often than necessary, tend to spend on intricate bamboozing multi-adjustable "things" (too wide a meaning to describe better) that end-up as dust catchers. Also, I must point that (speaking on my behalf) we tend to collect dust catchers because deep in our mind, if we have the thingi we SHOULD be able to do the job (in the 26th or 27th hour of the day). Thus, three different sanders (a triangular for corners, a light-weight cheapo and a palm-random orbiter are deep in their shelves, and the old horse (35ys old, Spanish - Cazals) is still doing the job, giving me hell with its buzzing once in a while.

Now add the fact that living in Crete I do not have the american technology or the european trade wealth exactly at my finger tips. So. when I bought a big Trend router 2 ys ago, I also purchased 6, 8, 10, 12mm and1/2" chucks because I did not know what I would find where, as I had already spent many days in frustration holding a bit that does not fit to the chucks I had. Now, the 10mm chuck is "somewhere in case I need it". The list is long, and the guilt of overbuying facilitates the "dust catching in peace" without questions asked.

Then, reading the comments above, I saw people condemning things that are essential to me - and remambered that a few years ago, going through the internet about Appalachian dulcimers, I found an instrument maker called Homer, who said half his workshop was his pocket knife. So if you can make things work one way, why buy the thing that works the other way? Hence, the biscuit joiner often mentioned in previous comments here. And I spent many hours flirting with the idea again and again - I did not give in because I saw that it was helpful for few things I cannot make with dowels nowadays.

Back to the same principle, of the inevitable passing of time. We have that much time ot work, and only that many tools we can learn. IF we could do more it would be nice, but in greek we say that "IF + past tense" is the type of hypothetical speech that refers to something non-real. "IF + PAST TENSE = NON REAL. This is a very big meaning.

Apologies for keeping the thread here for such a long space and time, and thanks for spending time to read my comments.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

No apologies needed, Dimitri. 

I agree that modern marketing works hard both meet a need but also create that need. Kitchen gadgets and wood working tools are two of the worst industries for that sort of thing. In wood working, I think Rockler is a pro at it. They come up with a lot of gimmicky products that might sounds good during the sales pitch but not so much in the shop. To be fair, some of their stuff is pretty useful and I will continue to buy from them but I'm always a little suspicious of something new at Rockler.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

If you were to ask that question to my wife, she would say all of them.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

cocobolo1 said:


> Thanks for mentioning the Ridgid sander. Just looked it up and it's available for $199 at HD in town.


+2 on the Rigid. I picked one up at HD for the same price and love it. Amazon vendors charge a premium for this item.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

johnnie_dr said:


> Well Guys,
> 
> Sounds like an opportunity to donate those unused "dust collectors" to the local tech schools. Or put em in the "free" list on Craigslist.
> 
> ...


Agreed Johnnie...my shop is too darn small for any dust collectors :frown: Craigslist is ok, but we also have a local "yard sale" forum on facebook that's a great place to dump tools. My donations go to Habitat for Humanity.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Even in our tiny community, there are two places where we make donations. One is the local recycling centre. They keep any profits from their can and bottle recycling, but give the rest away for a local fund which is trying to buy a small building for medical use. Last time I looked I think we were within a whisker of raising the $130,000 necessary.

The other is a very small local church, open only during the spring and summer here. They donate all the profits to charity. I'm more than happy with either.


----------

